# Tile and sheet rock



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a small bathroom that needs tile put down and some small sheetrock work that needs repair. If anybody that does this is lookin for work pm me. already have the material.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

PM Sent.


----------

